# Coffee Chocolate & Tea, Glasgow



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Popped down here for the first time today. Based at Argyle Street in Finnieston which is a 5/10 minute walk from the Charing Cross area. 15/20 from the main City centre.

Lots of fresh roasts, including single origins and their house espresso blend "Cranston Hill". I opted for a double espresso on the promise the next time I am back the guy will let me try out an Aeropress coffee as I have not delved into the world of filter based coffee yet.

The espresso itself was a large shot but the dose itself was pretty large as well. Triple basket. It was very tasty and moreish and went well with the chocolate and orange cheese cake I had with it.

They have lots of in-shop baking, and chocolates as well plus coffee and tea making equipment.

Nice layout and cafe as well. Will definately be back again. I recommend it.


----------

